# Dive Buddies Wanted



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, looking for a few experienced dive buddies who actually want to go diving and not just chat about it. Have a 30' boat, we share all expenses, clean the boat and fish when we get back to the dock etc. Respond to divepcola @ aol dot com. Serious only please.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck, I may hit you up in a short while..... I'm on a dedicated boat already but may look to jump on for an extra dive or two....What do you like to dive? looking for spearfishers? Thanks & good luck....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Also, what is your average trip cost per diver, number of divers you take?


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

wish I could go with. I'm a newbie diver looking for a ride and a buddy but I am nitrox certified


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

sunrunnercharter said:


> Hi, looking for a few experienced dive buddies who actually want to go diving and not just chat about it. Have a 30' boat, we share all expenses, clean the boat and fish when we get back to the dock etc. Respond to divepcola @ aol dot com. Serious only please.


Again, email me. Don't get on hear that much. Thks


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

Not trying to be an ass, but i've always said if you have to ask "How Much" a trip cost you probably can't afford it. That being said, I have No Clue. I'm not talking a charter here. I'm talking 4 divers getting together and going diving. So, obviously we want know how much cost in gas because there is no telling what the seas will be, how many diver. s actully show up, and where ALL we'll go. But generally it could be anywhere from $35 to $85 each. Charters are qwt or more for a 1/2 day and 2 tanks. We make it a Day and 3 tanks. So can' tell you how much off hand.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sunrunnercharter said:


> Not trying to be an ass, but i've always said if you have to ask "How Much" a trip cost you probably can't afford it. That being said, I have No Clue. I'm not talking a charter here. I'm talking 4 divers getting together and going diving. So, obviously we want know how much cost in gas because there is no telling what the seas will be, how many diver. s actully show up, and where ALL we'll go. But generally it could be anywhere from $35 to $85 each. Charters are qwt or more for a 1/2 day and 2 tanks. We make it a Day and 3 tanks. So can' tell you how much off hand.


I rarely, if ever, commit so something without knowing the price up front. That's pretty silly to think that being responsible (prudent) means you can't afford it. Do you realize many, many millionaires know every penny they spend. That is how they got that way. The saying "if you have to ask you probably cannot afford it" is a terribly arrogant statement.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I rarely, if ever, commit so something without knowing the price up front. That's pretty silly to think that being responsible (prudent) means you can't afford it. Do you realize many, many millionaires know every penny they spend. That is how they got that way. The saying "if you have to ask you probably cannot afford it" is a terribly arrogant statement.


Was thinking the same thing especially sense a lot of people don't carry a lot of cash on them . I would hate to only have a 100 dollar bill in my pocket and the person that took me out tell me at the end of the trip my share would be 120. I sure would feel and look horrible.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. You're certainly going to get some "positive" responses by criticizing people. 
I run my own boat. So "affording" a trip on your boat can't be too much for me because "I had to ask." 
Good luck with your adventures. I hope you enjoy solo diving.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Isn't this the same guy who started another thread ranting about not being able to find good dive buddies? Seems on that one someone mentioned his website advertising naked charters. Seems to me that could be a reason for a lack of reliable divers


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Isn't this the same guy who started another thread ranting about not being able to find good dive buddies? Seems on that one someone mentioned his website advertising naked charters. Seems to me that could be a reason for a lack of reliable divers


Yeah .. same one ..
suspect they didn't like how that thread turned out, so they started a new one. Just my opinion: nothing more than free advertising...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sunrunner, why not just advertise as starting out need customers and list a cheap price. Oh do you have a CG license and insurance? If you do start out by going to the local DV shops and asking for overflo trips. During summer there are plenty looking for knowalageable charters.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I have my own boat,i have met several people from here or randomly that are now my go to divers when work and weather line up. We split cost of gas and ice, I love people that ask how much it means they want to bring cash and make sure they can cover the expanse at the end of the day. Course we are just divers splitting cost you seem more like you want to run a charter under the table. Which I could care less about, but if you just show up and get called out on it don't be an asshole about it.


----------

